# How Many Dws Can Pull The Trailer?



## ROO-ING (Jun 24, 2006)

I am curious how many of the ladies can pull the outback? I am trying to get the courage up to tow it. I usually have the DH tow and I handle the kids and the dog but in an emergency it would be good to know how to do it. Any suggestions on best place to practice?

Donna


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Yes that would be a good Idea you never what might happen
I'm trying to talk DW into it also

Don


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Not sure about you're Roo, but My DW is strong enough to pull our 21 all by herself. She's big and burly that way.

Good thing she's not reading the boards these days.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi, Donna!
Darlene here!! I think you're a very smart woman for thinking this way. I'm divorcedx2/ex's deceased/not looking, and have a 22 yr. old and 12 yr. old son. I'm disabled, but still able to travel some, so I'm doing the RVing thing, while I still can, and homeschooling my 12 yr. old, via computer, we can go when we want to.
Even though it's just me, and my oldest son is at college most of the time, I made him drive the rig some, and learn how to hook-up/unhook, in case of emergency. I made sure I told him how to handle emergencies: fishtailing, sway, etc., as we were going along. We had been on the interstate, and got off on a nice 4-lane divided highway that's not really heavily travelled. I pulled over, stayed up front with him, and talked him through everything. He drove for about 10 miles, til he felt comfortable with it. That would be my suggestion.
GOOD LUCK!!








Darlene


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

I'm lucky if I can get my wife to drive up on leveling blocks. I've offered to go to an empty lot for practice but she wants no part of it. I was lucky once to have her tow the boat behind me towing the Outback but she was nervous doing that. I will not even go into what her backing skills were like







.Maybe someday I could take a break from the driving.

To all you gals that do it yourself my hat is off to you









John


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I think it is a great idea....

I think that everyone that has a license sould be able to at least drive the rig down the interstate. My DW towed the TT but hasn't towed the 5er...yet.

Get out there, take it to a parking lot and practice....and have fun.

Gary


----------



## JimBo99 (Apr 25, 2006)

ROO-ING said:


> I am curious how many of the ladies can pull the outback?
> 
> Donna


Now that would be SOME woman!!! And with only TWO foot (or is it feet) pounds of torque.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi Donna,

We have a lead driver and a lead mechanic in this household. I LOVE to drive - anything....and know little about the mechanics of the beast...so...I'm the driver. ...and LOVE it!!!! Even so, I was a bit nervous to start with, until I had her on the road for about 10 min. and felt for myself that it really is pretty much the same as driving a car....with longer braking distances.

Any big open parking lot works well - Courthouse, shopping centers, etc. Anyplace where you'll have room to get up a little speed, start, stop, and turn, back up (white lines in parking lots are great guides). And preferably where there are few others....not that having others around really is a problem...but why add to the nerves? Once you feel comfortable there, head out on the road. Back roads seem like they'd be great for being able to go slow...but the traffic can build up behind you and you may not have convenient pull-offs...just adding to the nerves. I find it far less stressfull to drive on the highway. Take it slow if you want - they can go around you. Take your time and RELAX! I'm convinced that - like with cars - its often our own nervousness that creates distractions for us and that can lead to a problem. Focus on relaxing and driving. You already know how to do that - you probably drive your car every day. You'll just be driving something a bit longer & heavier...you'll get the feel of the small adjustments you need to make. Have Fun!!!


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

I have been chicken so far....but we are facing a very long drive in October and I know I need to practice before then.


----------



## Outback Wannabe (Dec 18, 2004)

Although we are still an Outback Wannabe, when we took my parents camper to MB I drove the entire trip there and back (4 hours one way). Once you get over the nerves and get the hang of it, you don't feel any different.

But then again my father has had me pulling boats and utility trailers since I was sixteen (too many years ago to tell you). He always wanted me to know how to do things on my own. God Bless him because I can take me and the girls if DH is not available.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Katrina said:


> Not sure about you're Roo, but My DW is strong enough to pull our 21 all by herself. She's big and burly that way.
> 
> Good thing she's not reading the boards these days.


Ahhhh. She pull plow, huh?


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Fire44 said:


> I think that everyone that has a license sould be able to at least drive the rig down the interstate.
> Gary


I don't know about that Gary
There are a lot of people of there that shouldn't even have a license

Don


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

DW does half the driving when we travel. She was a bit nervous at first but has gotten the hang of it and does a very nice job at it. I had asked her a couple of times to drive right from when we first started camping with a trailer but she resisted for the first season, too many things to get used to with this new way of travelling, setting up, breaking down, etc.

We wanted to start travelling farther than a couple of hours from home and being the great sport that she is she decided that it was only fair that we split the driving responsibilities. We switch off every two hours or so.

Mike


----------



## Darj (Oct 10, 2004)

I have helped tow the Outback a time or two. I can't back it up for now but I am practicing. So if I am towing and we get to the campground, we switch around then (when I go into the office to check-in) and Dh pulls it the rest of the way to the campsite and backs it in from there.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Katrina said:


> Not sure about you're Roo, but My DW is strong enough to pull our 21 all by herself. She's big and burly that way.
> 
> Good thing she's not reading the boards these days.


ROFLMAO @ Jim!!! ( I was actually thinking the same thing when I read the post)

Good one Jim.

Although, I've met your wife and I think she might have some trouble on the hills....









Steve


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Hi Donna,

Excellent idea & I had the same. I know everything about our trailer. We set up & we break down together from the beginning. I wanted to know everything in case there was ever an emergency & I had to get us home. I have driven home once & it wasn't that bad at all. I was good driving in the slow lane. However, soon after my first time driving we had a blow out. Ever since then every time I ask to drive, my DH says no that's OK I'll drive. I think he is still traumatized over the blow out & does not want me to have to experience & handle such a scary situation







But, I keep asking every time we go camping. I want to be thoroughly proficient in everything pertaining to the Outback. I have even dumped the black tank & that isn't so bad









Good Luck & I'm with ya all the way








Tami


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

YESâ€¦indeed I do! 
Actually I'm the full-timeâ€¦
Hooker-upper,(bars & friction sway)
Tower,
Backer-inner,
Leveler,Un-hooker-upper,
Set-up person.
I also do the tanks after repeating the above steps when leaving a campground!

*Short story, We went camping with my sister and family. My sister arrived first. During her check in the CG owner said "your sister may have a difficult time getting into that site" "maybe we should move her to site#??" My niece was standing there and replied "Oh, thatâ€™s OK, my aunt can do it" "she can pull into anywhere!" (BTW she is the president of my towing fan clubâ€¦LOL) 
The site ended up being amongst several trees. It was actually a pull-through but we wanted to have our campers face each other(awning to awning) So I had to actually back into the site from the "wrong" direction! It was very tight, and hilly with trees on the corners of the sites. I did a lot of maneuvering to get in. But, I did it!!! I couldn't disappoint my niece ya' know! (pix below)










I'm not a very good passenger. I'd rather drive.

My very first time towing was by myself with the kids. It was like an 85mile trip! We went camping in the topâ€™O the thumb.(Michigan) 
My DH went by boat around â€œthe thumbâ€ to meet us there. I had quite an audience when I pulled in. I had all kinds of people there trying to "help" (pix in signature)
Good thing my girlfriend was there already to instruct people to "just let me do it" It is VERY distracting when too many people "try" to help you. I have a system now which means that DH in back and DD in front to watch for "blind spots"

Anyone can do it if they try!  Our last trip I had my DD(15) back the camper up and then pull up onto the lynx-levelers! She did awesome! (baby steps) With only one person telling her what to do it was fineâ€¦no confusion.

***I think it would be a great idea for somone to know how to tow a camper. Not just tow but everything. From hooking up to un-hooking. Changing a fuse to dumping the tanks.

Sorry for the long post but I am a firm believer in "equal opportunity towing!" LOL

MaeJae


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

MaeJae, you're my hero!







I would never have attempted that! My 10 year old granddaughter is my spotter or I don't have one. She also helps set up and tear down. Though I'm pretty fussy about keeping things clean as we do it, we can set up in a jiffy and my record tear down is 2 hours and that's moving with true deliberation. Backing up is my problem. Son Bill keeps saying he's taking me into a parking lot to teach me. Wolfie's 100% correct about the stress. I do much better if I'm all alone without an audience. I don't mind other Outbackers helping me because most of us have the same set-up. However, whenever I camp, I find that there's always 1 man who tries to take over when I arrive or while tearing down, even if they have a tent or a pop-up!







After I leave, my granddaughter and I say, we were doing fine until our neighbor showed up! I have even camped alone now and I've torn down with no help at all twice. I almost always hook-up alone (no problem) and park it at home. I am fine parking if I don't get nervous AND if I can see. I think you'll be very happy you learned. Good luck to all the DWs out there who decide to try it after reading this thread!


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

nonny said:


> MaeJae, you're my hero!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just remember that to make the camper go one way you turn the steering wheel the opposite direction. 
Itâ€™s simple for me to "tell" you that but, like Wolfwood saidâ€¦go to a parking lot with lines. 
You can practice backing up within the lines.

You can do it! 
MaeJae


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

I actually do better with my hand on the bottom of the steering wheel turning it in the direction I want to go! I know how to do it, I just get nervous if it's slow to respond. I don't like to make a spectacle of myself or disrupt the peace and pleasure of those around me while I'm trying to get my TT just right! So, MaeJae, not to hijack this thread but are you coming to the Fall Rally? Please, please, please???????


----------



## Darj (Oct 10, 2004)

nonny said:


> I actually do better with my hand on the bottom of the steering wheel turning it in the direction I want to go!


That's how I am trying to learn! We have a utility trailer and I have been practicing with that too.


----------



## alebar17 (Mar 10, 2006)

I've driven the TV/trailer combo many times (not sure if pull is the right word?, sounds too physical). But I do not BACK IN







, the DH does that. Main problem with me driving is that the DH is a terrible co-pilot, no sense of direction








Barb


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Here is some reading for you, if you wish...

Women Drivers of Outbacks

Sister Camping

Enjoy,
MaeJae


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

DW can handle our 5th. She knows how to hook and unhook it, and drives it OK

She forgets to use the trailer brake when connecting and disconnecting though. (that is a 5th thing, not a tt thing)


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Hi Donna







I'm a woman Outback owner with no DH, so I do everything from hook-up to towing to set up, etc. by myself. Although your DH may do the hooking-up/towing most of the time, it's really a very good idea for you to know how to do everything yourself too, just in case of emergency. You just never know what might happen, and if you suddenly find your DH incapacitated and you in charge of getting the trailer to your destination, it will be much less stressful if you already know what you're doing rather than trying to learn "on the job". Plus if you're comfortable towing the Outback you can give your DH a driving break on long trips.









Outback Wannabe Today, 12:27 AM Post #10

Although we are still an Outback Wannabe, when we took my parents camper to MB I drove the entire trip there and back (4 hours one way). Once you get over the nerves and get the hang of it, you don't feel any different.

But then again my father has had me pulling boats and utility trailers since I was sixteen (too many years ago to tell you). He always wanted me to know how to do things on my own. God Bless him 

Similar to Outback Wannabe, my Dad made sure as I was growing up that I could do things myself. I grew up on a farm, just my sister and I, so if Dad wanted help he had to teach us how to drive the tractors, pick-up, stake-truck, etc. Single axle farm equipment and hay wagons with a steerable front axle will jack-knife on you in a heartbeat when you're backing up, so compared to that, backing up the double axle Outback is a piece of cake.







The Outback follows me down the road a lot better than those hay wagons ever did too!









MaeJae Today, 10:07 AM

I had all kinds of people there trying to "help" (pix in signature)
Good thing my girlfriend was there already to instruct people to "just let me do it" It is VERY distracting when too many people "try" to help you.

Boy, isn't that the truth MaeJae!







The more "help" you have the more likely you are to end up with the trailer totally skee-hawed.







What's fun is backing the trailer into the site totally unaided, and watching the expressions on the faces of any guys who are watching from the other sites.








My Dad gets a kick out of that too. When we're camping together he's had people ask him if he's going to help me - He just says "Nope, I taught her everything she knows" and "She has a system and I'll just mess her up". He'll help if I ask, otherwise he let's me do it myself.

nonny Today, 11:37 AM Post #20

I actually do better with my hand on the bottom of the steering wheel turning it in the direction I want to go

That's what I do also, put my hand on the bottom of the steering wheel and turn it in the direction I want the back of the trailer to go. A couple more hints to help with backing up the trailer - 1. Be sure you pull forward far enough so that the back of the trailer is at least a few feet ahead of the site you're backing into before you put it in reverse 2. Crank the steering wheel far enough to really get the trailer turning when you back up, then let the wheel go back the other way to let the truck "follow" the trailer and straighten out some so you don't jack-knife, then repeat the process until the trailer is where you want it.







3. Probably most important - take your time backing up, don't try to do it fast. As Wolfwood suggested, taking the trailer to a big empty parking lot is a great place to practice. Use the white lines first for guides and practice getting the trailer in straight. Then once you're comfortable backing into the space, make it a little more interesting by introducing some obstacles like using orange cones to simulate a tree or pole you have to miss while backing in. You can do it, just practice, practice, practice!









As far as driving down the road goes, again the most important thing is take your time. You're on vacation, not in a race, so you don't have to keep up with everybody else. It's actually safer for you to drive slower than you would when not towing anyhow. You're pulling an extra 2-3 tons behind you, so it's going to take you longer to stop than normal, and the stopping distance is multiplied with faster speeds. I try to keep it between 63-65 mph when I'm towing.

You'll also have to remember that you're now a "big rig" that makes "wide turns" - another good thing for you to practice in the parking lot so you don't end up taking your Outback up and over the curb while turning a corner, or worse bang up the back of the trailer by turning too quick out of the fill-up island at the gas station and making contact with the cement stanchion at the end of the island.

Bottom line is, you can (and really should) learn to tow your Outback. Practice makes perfect, and makes you more comfortable too. *Go for it!*


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

My first thought was, "It is too heavy".

Now that we got that out of the way, I have asked DH more than once to let me try. He says 'sometime we will have to do that'. Actually whenever we go someplace he does almost all the driving, even in my everyday car. I think it is cultural for him. His mom never learned to drive, the men did ALL the driving. Now his mom is stuck at home, FIL has congestive heart failure. I have also driven lots of opther vehicles, so know if push came to shove I could do it. Meanwhile I am learning as many of the outside systems as I can edge in on.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I'm thinking that my time may come sooner than I thought. My dh is having back surgery 2 weeks before our 10 day trip to Jalama Beach. He may or may not be able to handle sitting at the wheel for very long. I have not had the chance to even try towing yet. I'm nervous, but I'm not going to let a little thing like that keep us from going









We're going even if he has to be flat on his back with a mirror on a stick!









Has anyone had to just get in the drivers seat and tow without ever doing it before????

Dawn


----------



## photosal (Nov 16, 2004)

I've towed our 5er. Nothing to it! However, we had a TT before the OB 5er. I towed that once and was scared to death. So to those ladies who are towing OB TTs, my hat's off to all of you!!!

Next step for me is to learn to back the 5er into a campsite or into our driveway. Like several have discussed, I'll start in a parking lot where there's nothing to hit.

Fay


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

skippershe said:


> I'm thinking that my time may come sooner than I thought. My dh is having back surgery 2 weeks before our 10 day trip to Jalama Beach. He may or may not be able to handle sitting at the wheel for very long. I have not had the chance to even try towing yet. I'm nervous, but I'm not going to let a little thing like that keep us from going
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Iâ€™m thinking that you should start practicing now.
The whole dealâ€¦ hooking up, driving, backing up, un-hooking,
re-hooking and dumping.
I say this becauseâ€¦My DH has had 3 separate back operations and there is no way your DH will be able(medically) to do all of that.
I know that after surgery you canâ€™t even be a passenger in a vehicle for a while.

You use your back more than you think just driving. And towing a trailer is way more stressful than just driving alone.

I donâ€™t think he will want to take any chances in screwing up his
back operation. Which could do more damage maybe even permanent!

I didnâ€™t â€œhaveâ€ to get behind the wheel I wanted to.

Just take chargeâ€¦you can do it!
MaeJae


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Yep, I had to tow my boat for winterizing after my husband died, that was my first _had to_ experience. Then, I _had to_ tow the OB home after my son towed it to the CG. He picked it up at the dealer's and took it out for the first time without me, then towed it to the campsite for my first trip as it was close to his home. Finally, I _had to_ tow it on my trip to NF as no one went with me except my 10 year old granddaughter and I'm a much better driver than she is! Every bit of advice you've been given is very good. My son had back surgery a couple of years ago. I don't remember how long it was before he could ride in a car other than his trip home from the hospital but I know it wasn't very comfortable. He definitely wouldn't have been helping set up or tear down! The key really is in getting comfortable with it and being confident. When I have the _take charge_ attitude, I do very well. I only have a problem when I let myself get nervous for whatever the reason. As someone twice widowed, I can speak from experience that life can change suddenly and leave you to have to do things you either don't know how to do or don't want to do. It's best to plan ahead!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

MaeJae said:


> I'm thinking that my time may come sooner than I thought. My dh is having back surgery 2 weeks before our 10 day trip to Jalama Beach. He may or may not be able to handle sitting at the wheel for very long. I have not had the chance to even try towing yet. I'm nervous, but I'm not going to let a little thing like that keep us from going
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Iâ€™m thinking that you should start practicing now.
The whole dealâ€¦ hooking up, driving, backing up, un-hooking,
re-hooking and dumping.
I say this becauseâ€¦My DH has had 3 separate back operations and there is no way your DH will be able(medically) to do all of that.
I know that after surgery you canâ€™t even be a passenger in a vehicle for a while.

You use your back more than you think just driving. And towing a trailer is way more stressful than just driving alone.

I donâ€™t think he will want to take any chances in screwing up his
back operation. Which could do more damage maybe even permanent!

I didnâ€™t â€œhaveâ€ to get behind the wheel I wanted to.

Just take chargeâ€¦you can do it!
MaeJae
[/quote]
Thanks MaeJae,
Sorry, no...I DO want to learn to drive, just that his surgery is this coming Friday at 6am and not much time to get out there to practice. The good news is that it is orthoscopic surgery and hopefully he will be feeling pretty good 2 weeks afterwards.

We just got back from a 5 day trip and I didn't get a chance to drive. It was only 8 miles away and all congested city streets on the way. I even asked sort of jokingly if I could drive and he said "Uhhhhh....no!" We chuckled when he said it, but maybe I should have pushed the issue, I just didn't think that city driving was very relevent to hauling on the freeway. I believe that if we leave early in the am for our 4 hour drive up North, then it shouldn't be so difficult, especially if I just take it slow...

We're travelling with 3 other families who will not be towing., just tent camping..maybe a 2-way radio with one of them tailing me for lane changes would be a big help.

Dawn


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

huntr70 said:


> Not sure about you're Roo, but My DW is strong enough to pull our 21 all by herself. She's big and burly that way.
> 
> Good thing she's not reading the boards these days.


ROFLMAO @ Jim!!! ( I was actually thinking the same thing when I read the post)

Good one Jim.

Although, I've met your wife and I think she might have some trouble on the hills....









Steve
[/quote]

It's the hills I worry about too, as in going down them. Not sure how to install the brake controller on her.


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

ROO-ING said:


> I am curious how many of the ladies can pull the outback? I am trying to get the courage up to tow it. I usually have the DH tow and I handle the kids and the dog but in an emergency it would be good to know how to do it. Any suggestions on best place to practice?
> 
> Donna


Donna,
I do tow ours. For the last several years I have towed ours and set it up. My DH is an over the road truck driver and used to be gone from Sunday night to Saturday morning. If I wanted to ever be able to go camping I had to tow it and set it up. The DH would meet me where ever the kids and I were camping. We started with a pop-up, went to a 28 foot TT and now have the 31 QRS travel trailer. The kids are grown now and the DH and I still camp. Sometimes I'll go up the night before he gets in off the road and set up for a long weekend then tow it back as he usually has to leave from the campground to go back on the road.

I think it is a smart move for all wives to learn how to tow in case of an emergency. My husband did end up in the hospital one time when we were camping and he was not able to drive when they released him later that day and thankfully it was not an issue.

Take the trailer to a school parking lot and practice backing it up between the lines. Practice backing up to the trailer and hooking up and unhooking as well. Take it an inch at a time and take it slow. You can do it.

Several friends and I will take it and go camping. It will be just us girls until the DH shows up later in the week.

Wish you luck! You'll be glad you learned.

Linda


----------



## langefk (Aug 17, 2006)

My DW would prefer to drive the TT all the time, as long as I agree to back it into the CG. 
She knows that she is a terrible passenger, and would really prefer to be behind the wheel.

With my DW driving, we both arrive at the CG more rested than if we fought over who drives it there and back.

We are both able to drive and backup the TT, It just taks me longer to get to the CG (I like taking my time), and it takes her alot longer to get into the CG site (and makes her VERY frustrated).

Sometimes she has to drive the TT there and set up, as I may have to work an extra day or much later than she, and arrive at the CG later, and she likes to set up in daylight (I don't blame her.)

It is GREAT having a DW who is capable to do everything that I can. We just agree that we do it differently.

The main thing, is to go camping!

We are teaching our children how to prepare to leave, how to set up, and how to take down the site. (We also impress on them that it is important to leave the CG in better shape than it was when we arrived.)

Fritz


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Katrina said:


> Not sure about you're Roo, but My DW is strong enough to pull our 21 all by herself. She's big and burly that way.
> 
> Good thing she's not reading the boards these days.


YEAH Baby!!! hahah!


----------



## luv2camp (Mar 9, 2006)

I figured I would finally chime in here. I tow our camper probably 50% of the time. However, I let my husband back up just because he can do it in one shot. He is AMAZING when it comes to backing in a camper!

This past weekend, I hitched up and towed to the campsite by myself. It was just me and my two girls (8 & 3). Hubby had to work and met us there - AFTER I set everything up by myself. I DID leave the sewer hose for him to deal with!

Anyway, it was a new campground, but I found out they had put us on a pull thru site - before I agreed to go it alone. Upon arrival, the guy at the "gate" in his golfcart offered to escort me to my campsite. I thought, "How nice! I won't end up where I shouldn't be." Well, let me tell you... He took me down the wrong (dead end) road for my pull thru site!! I had to back all the way up the road because I wasn't comfortable backing into the pull thru site. It was the wrong angle for entry and there wasn't enough swing-room in front of the site - since it was a pull thru site.

Long story short, I backed straight back up the road, turned her around and went down the right road - all with a bunch of men watching me to see if I could do it (without hitting their campers, of course). I felt like it was RV all over again! Anyway, I also pulled right into the site in one shot - from the wrong direction still. I then proceeded to unhitch, level and hook everything up (except the sewer hose). I was pretty darn proud of myself. I have a feeling I'll be going it alone more with my husband's crazy work schedule. At least now I know I can handle it. And next trip - I'm backing her in!

To all the women that tow/setup - hooray! To all the women that don't - you should. It's very empowering!


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

luv2camp said:


> Long story short, I backed straight back up the road, turned her around and went down the right road - all with a bunch of men watching me to see if I could do it (without hitting their campers, of course). I felt like it was RV all over again! Anyway, I also pulled right into the site in one shot - from the wrong direction still. I then proceeded to unhitch, level and hook everything up (except the sewer hose). I was pretty darn proud of myself. I have a feeling I'll be going it alone more with my husband's crazy work schedule. At least now I know I can handle it. And next trip - I'm backing her in!


A great big "attagirl" to you!


----------



## SharonAG (Jun 18, 2005)

I drove about 10 feet (give or take a few feet) off the dump station.

Does that count??

Sharon


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Absolutely, Sharon! Baby steps, girl!


----------



## wercertifyable (Jun 23, 2005)

My DW is preparing to be able to tow the OB. She used to pull our popup no problem. We both know she can do it, she just wants to go slow and watch me (not that im some kind of expert, im sure NOT!







LOL).

Actually on our very first camping trip I came down with pleurisy and had to be hospitalized. She pulled the pop up home and even backed them both up our 100 ft driveway. My Brother said she did it like a pro. She just wants to learn the settings and feel for the Prodigy and be knowledgable about using the Tow/Haul mode and staying in 3rd gear not overdrive. She will probably try it next season.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

nonny said:


> Long story short, I backed straight back up the road, turned her around and went down the right road - all with a bunch of men watching me to see if I could do it (without hitting their campers, of course). I felt like it was RV all over again! Anyway, I also pulled right into the site in one shot - from the wrong direction still. I then proceeded to unhitch, level and hook everything up (except the sewer hose). I was pretty darn proud of myself. I have a feeling I'll be going it alone more with my husband's crazy work schedule. At least now I know I can handle it. And next trip - I'm backing her in!


A great big "attagirl" to you!








[/quote]

Yeah, way to go, girl!! You're gonna find that guys tend to watch us women (sometimes staring in disbelief, especially if you got a great big diesel truck and TT!). At first, I thought I was being paranoid, but then my sons noticed the same thing!! I also had an experience where some guys who were looking out at the lake actually turned their chairs around to watch to see if I could break-it-down/back up/hook up by myself!!







I've found the more I do it, the easier it gets. HOWEVER, if my drive has been particularly long or if I'm just tired PERIOD, and the site is not an easy access site, I have problems getting backed in, sometimes. I had problems at Topsail Hill Preserve State Park, in FL, as they have water sprinklers in the grass area, and I was too nervous I would hit one and I was extremely tired and frazzled nerves, by the time I got there. That when ZOOMZOOM8







came to my rescue. Man, was he a site for sore eyes!! I gladly turned the truck over to him. Thanks, zoom!!








Darlene


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Way to go ladies...I applaud all of you!!! To date I have been too chicken to try. Right now we are in the theroes of decission making...............................still no permanent tag from Suncoast RV. My dh is utterly disgusted...and is talking about taking the OB back and saying the deal is off. We have still not contacted the DMV...he wanted to give them 10 more days and he did and they days came and went and still no tag.

He is also talking about down sizing to a Hi Lo or a Trail Manor. We went to a couple other dealerships on Saturday...just looking. If things do work out and by a miracle we do get the tag by the 28th then I plan to learn how to drive the rig to take some of the burden off him. If the tag does not arrive...bye bye Outback....

It was not my intention to hijack this thread but to just state why I may or may not be pulling an Outback in the future.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I asked the DW if she wanted to tow the trailer and she said maybe someday on flat land with no one around. When I had a tent trailer she only towed it once for about 20 miles and turned it back to me.


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

sgalady said:


> Long story short, I backed straight back up the road, turned her around and went down the right road - all with a bunch of men watching me to see if I could do it (without hitting their campers, of course). I felt like it was RV all over again! Anyway, I also pulled right into the site in one shot - from the wrong direction still. I then proceeded to unhitch, level and hook everything up (except the sewer hose). I was pretty darn proud of myself. I have a feeling I'll be going it alone more with my husband's crazy work schedule. At least now I know I can handle it. And next trip - I'm backing her in!


A great big "attagirl" to you!








[/quote]

Yeah, way to go, girl!! You're gonna find that guys tend to watch us women (sometimes staring in disbelief, especially if you got a great big diesel truck and TT!).Darlene








[/quote]

Don't you just love the look on their faces when you back the trailer right in, no problem?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

No chance...not going to happen....not in a million years.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Camping Fan said:


> Don't you just love the look on their faces when you back the trailer right in, no problem?


It really doesn't get much sweeter than that







Except, of course, the next morning when 'he' can't even pull it straight out of his site to leave. Yeah - I had to do it - I had to ask him if he needed some help


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> Don't you just love the look on their faces when you back the trailer right in, no problem?


It really doesn't get much sweeter than that







Except, of course, the next morning when 'he' can't even pull it straight out of his site to leave. Yeah - I had to do it - I had to ask him if he needed some help















[/quote]

Just doing what any friendly, helpful, fellow camper would do, right?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Camping Fan said:


> Don't you just love the look on their faces when you back the trailer right in, no problem?


It really doesn't get much sweeter than that







Except, of course, the next morning when 'he' can't even pull it straight out of his site to leave. Yeah - I had to do it - I had to ask him if he needed some help















[/quote]

Just doing what any friendly, helpful, fellow camper would do, right?








[/quote]
yah...and he sure must have been really glad I offered 'cuz he gave me just as big a smile as I gave him the night before







Sorry guys, but some moments really are worth savoring....


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Chasgirl (Aug 15, 2006)

Texas Newbie here . . . I am totally inspired by all you gals! I will be pulling our month-old 25RSS (with 12-year-old DD as spotter/helper) quite a bit. DH works a lot so the plan is for me to get camp set up and he will join us later. I'm still getting comfortable with all the hitching up and leveling . . . a true art within itself! Backing up is another story. I'm wondering, should I remove the sway bar before backing? Seems like I heard or read about that somewhere.


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

ROO-ING said:


> I am curious how many of the ladies can pull the outback?


I am adamant about getting comfortable with hook up and towing. You never know when the DH might trip and hit his head! Plus, in the future I would like to be able to take the kids and go camping during school breaks, and have the DH meet up with us on the weekend.

When we first got the Outback, I practiced at Business Park parking lots, on the weekends. These parking lots have intersections and plenty of space to practice backing up. This summer I got lots of practice when we made an 8,800 mile cross country road trip.

Take over the wheel, once you are out of the city limits, and try it out. This is the one time having to stay in the right lane and keeping your speed below 65 mph is actually welcome.

Have fun!

Ellen


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Shannon has not done this yet....
But with Zion on the horizon next July, I have a feeling that is going to change!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Jana said:


> I'm wondering, should I remove the sway bar before backing? Seems like I heard or read about that somewhere.


Welcome to Outbackers Jana!









If you have a friction sway bar (a seperate bar you put on after hooking up the weight distribution bars) you should unhook it before backing up the trailer. If you have the Reese Dual Cam WD/Sway control you don't need to unhook that first. I'm not sure about the Equalizer system.


----------



## kywoman (Feb 9, 2006)

Well for starters it's my Outback. Its's my car that I pull it with. My husbands idea of camping is a Holiday Inn without a pool. I have been camping with our son for 9 years and my husband has NEVER hooked it up towed it, or even slept in it. Although, last summer I had a bike accident whlile we were at Topsial in FL which is 750 miles from home and I thought... what if.....I guess between my 10 year old the dog and the pig someone could get us home. But I never would let a little thing like... what if.... interfear with the good times to be had while camping.
Stephanie


----------



## Chasgirl (Aug 15, 2006)

Camping Fan said:


> I'm wondering, should I remove the sway bar before backing? Seems like I heard or read about that somewhere.


Welcome to Outbackers Jana!









If you have a friction sway bar (a seperate bar you put on after hooking up the weight distribution bars) you should unhook it before backing up the trailer. If you have the Reese Dual Cam WD/Sway control you don't need to unhook that first. I'm not sure about the Equalizer system.








[/quote]

Thanks for the welcome "CampingFan". . . and the advice. I have a friction sway bar with separate weight distribution bars (







) so I will heed your advice next time. That was probably a dumb question, but no one ever taught this stuff in "girl school".














I am crazy about my Outback! Now if I can just figure out how to attach a picture of my rig to this site.


----------



## Chasgirl (Aug 15, 2006)

kywoman said:


> Well for starters it's my Outback. Its's my car that I pull it with. My husbands idea of camping is a Holiday Inn without a pool. I have been camping with our son for 9 years and my husband has NEVER hooked it up towed it, or even slept in it. Although, last summer I had a bike accident whlile we were at Topsial in FL which is 750 miles from home and I thought... what if.....I guess between my 10 year old the dog and the pig someone could get us home. But I never would let a little thing like... what if.... interfear with the good times to be had while camping.
> Stephanie


Hi kywoman.







I'm in the same situation as you, almost. I wanted the Outback, I pull with my vehicle, and I can hook up by myself. I'm still learning to back up . . . give me a break, I've only had my "Havana" one month!







My husband does like to camp with us whenever he gets a chance, but now that hunting season is upon us, it will probably be just me and DD for a while. Any advice? (Do you really take a pig camping with you?)


----------



## ftroop (Sep 1, 2006)

I spent some time in the local community college parking lot on a Sunday and during the summer when the lot was empty! Lot's of room to back up and turn. The light poles come in handy to give you a feel for turning. Some people even use cones for parking, turning, and backing. Less damage to the tt when you hit a cone! A high school parking lot would work also, but most in our area are fenced on the weekends. Biggest thing I did was to take my time.

p.s. My wife won't tow, and says if I was gravely sick, she would leave it where it was, (even on the highway) detach the tt, and drive me to the hospital!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Jana said:


> Texas Newbie here . . . I am totally inspired by all you gals! I will be pulling our month-old 25RSS (with 12-year-old DD as spotter/helper) quite a bit. DH works a lot so the plan is for me to get camp set up and he will join us later. I'm still getting comfortable with all the hitching up and leveling . . . a true art within itself! Backing up is another story. I'm wondering, should I remove the sway bar before backing? Seems like I heard or read about that somewhere.










Hi Jana!









Sorry! I don't believe that I have said hello and welcome yet








Congrats on your new 25rss! I bet you'll be a pro at towing in no time








I am definitely making it a priority to learn. I told my dh that if he didn't tow our TT to the dealer for the replacement of our rear steps (that we almost ripped off in a mudhole) that I was gonna hitch her up and take it myself. How much trouble can I get into going from one freeway on ramp to the next??








Watch out guys...the times they are a'changin and the girls are too









Dawn


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Jana said:


> My husband does like to camp with us whenever he gets a chance, but now that hunting season is upon us, it will probably be just me and DD for a while. Any advice? (Do you really take a pig camping with you?)


Yeah - hide the keys. Otherwise, you'll leave to go camping with the kids and find that he's already gone "hunting".


----------



## Chasgirl (Aug 15, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> My husband does like to camp with us whenever he gets a chance, but now that hunting season is upon us, it will probably be just me and DD for a while. Any advice? (Do you really take a pig camping with you?)


Yeah - hide the keys. Otherwise, you'll leave to go camping with the kids and find that he's already gone "hunting".








[/quote]

Hmmm . . . he does have his own set of keys to MY Havana.


----------



## Chasgirl (Aug 15, 2006)

skippershe said:


> Texas Newbie here . . . I am totally inspired by all you gals! I will be pulling our month-old 25RSS (with 12-year-old DD as spotter/helper) quite a bit. DH works a lot so the plan is for me to get camp set up and he will join us later. I'm still getting comfortable with all the hitching up and leveling . . . a true art within itself! Backing up is another story. I'm wondering, should I remove the sway bar before backing? Seems like I heard or read about that somewhere.










Hi Jana!









Sorry! I don't believe that I have said hello and welcome yet








Congrats on your new 25rss! I bet you'll be a pro at towing in no time








I am definitely making it a priority to learn. I told my dh that if he didn't tow our TT to the dealer for the replacement of our rear steps (that we almost ripped off in a mudhole) that I was gonna hitch her up and take it myself. How much trouble can I get into going from one freeway on ramp to the next??








Watch out guys...the times they are a'changin and the girls are too









Dawn
[/quote]

Thanks for the welcome Dawn!







We've taken our Havana out 3 times so far. Twice with the DH; once by "myself" with DF (dear father, right?) riding shotgun. Every time I pull, I get more confident, although I haven't been on a freeway ramp in high-traffic yet. Don't know about that.

You've got a nice-looking rig!

Jana


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Jana said:


> My husband does like to camp with us whenever he gets a chance, but now that hunting season is upon us, it will probably be just me and DD for a while. Any advice? (Do you really take a pig camping with you?)


Yeah - hide the keys. Otherwise, you'll leave to go camping with the kids and find that he's already gone "hunting".








[/quote]

Hmmm . . . he does have his own set of keys to MY Havana.








[/quote]
Buy him his own "Havanas"







and tell him to hand over the keys to your's


----------



## ROO-ING (Jun 24, 2006)

Wow - I am shocked at the all the responses.. They are all very informative. Some were even down right funny. I actually glad to hear that other gals tow the OUTBACK. I will be practicing very soon. 
Way to go girls.....

Donna


----------



## Chasgirl (Aug 15, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> My husband does like to camp with us whenever he gets a chance, but now that hunting season is upon us, it will probably be just me and DD for a while. Any advice? (Do you really take a pig camping with you?)


Yeah - hide the keys. Otherwise, you'll leave to go camping with the kids and find that he's already gone "hunting".








[/quote]

Hmmm . . . he does have his own set of keys to MY Havana.








[/quote]
Buy him his own "Havanas"







and tell him to hand over the keys to your's








[/quote]

Good one, Wolfwood!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Jana said:


> Good one, Wolfwood!


yeah - but did you get the keys????


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Great discussion.

Bill let me drive our 27 in the UP last year by Seney; low traffic but then we had to change off due to construction .
I hope Mae Jae comes to the Michigan Rally next weekend, then she and Nonny can give me lessons.









Jan


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Hey Jan! You know I was so impressed with 28 when my granddaughter and I were in the UP this year. We went all the way to Ironwood, stayed at Michigamme but took day trips from there. Newberry to Marquette was some of the best highway I've ever towed on and, you're right, light traffic, great weather. I loved it! Looking forward to meeting you at the Rally!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Jana said:


> Texas Newbie here . . . I am totally inspired by all you gals! I will be pulling our month-old 25RSS (with 12-year-old DD as spotter/helper) quite a bit. DH works a lot so the plan is for me to get camp set up and he will join us later. I'm still getting comfortable with all the hitching up and leveling . . . a true art within itself! Backing up is another story. I'm wondering, should I remove the sway bar before backing? Seems like I heard or read about that somewhere.










Hi Jana!









Sorry! I don't believe that I have said hello and welcome yet








Congrats on your new 25rss! I bet you'll be a pro at towing in no time









I am definitely making it a priority to learn. I told my dh that if he didn't tow our TT to the dealer for the replacement of our rear steps (that we almost ripped off in a mudhole) that I was gonna hitch her up and take it myself. How much trouble can I get into going from one freeway on ramp to the next??








Watch out guys...the times they are a'changin and the girls are too









Dawn
[/quote]

You've got a nice-looking rig!

Jana
[/quote]
Why, thank you!


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

cookie9933 said:


> Great discussion.
> 
> Bill let me drive our 27 in the UP last year by Seney; low traffic but then we had to change off due to construction .
> I hope Mae Jae comes to the Michigan Rally next weekend, then she and Nonny can give me lessons.
> ...


Way to go Jan!!!








That's awesome.


----------



## Jeannie (Oct 26, 2006)

Yep. I do all of the driving and backing in to the campsites too. It's not as hard as you think. My dad, who was a truck driver at one time, taught me to tow and back up a trailer when I was a teen. DH is the one who needs to learn to drive and park the new Outback. Although, he does enjoy watching the looks







from the guys in the campground as his DW backs the trailer into a site while he does the spotting. We share the tasks of setting up and tearing down.

It takes some practice and patience. Take your time when backing up. A big empty parking lot is a great place to practice.


----------



## Karma (Nov 13, 2005)

My DW is our family's sole driver. Not having any sight myself, my role is that of getting everything ready, which includes packing, cleaning, organizing, navigating, (done with my talking GPS), and ocasionally guiding her when backing up. got the hitching rods to assist with hooking up as I just wasn't that keen about guiding her back while holding the ball with one hand and the hitch with the other. 
This is our first trailer and she took to it like there was no tomorrow. Even the guys at the dealership are impressed, and several have asked her for driving lessons. 
It's always fun pulling into a truck stop or camp ground with her driving and me sitting in the passenger seat. We usually take a walk about the camp site before pulling in and decide where the trailer should go. I then stand off to one side, usually with the baby in one arm and my white stick in the other hand feeling for the trailer and trees. We use radios to communicate. The next mod I'm doing is to put one of those reversing beepers on the back of the OB. sometimes it's hard to hear exactly where the back of the trailer is and I'm always a little worried about getting squished against a tree
My wife doesn't care to understand the mechanics or technical details, and leaves that to me. That's fine though as I love technology and enjoy my OB -- it's like one giant rolling box of technological fun just waiting to be tinkered with and improved, or fixed.


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Karma...I am impressed! You make it sound soooo easy...sounds like your family is blessed...you both must have a lot of patience.


----------



## outbackinMT (Oct 7, 2006)

I haven't pulled a camper yet--I did pull our boat for a short distance, but the 5th wheel would be a new experience for me--don't know if I have the guts--I know I don't have the guts to pull both the 5th wheel and the boat like my DH does. I have great respect for all you gals out there who do it.









Brenda


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

outbackinMT said:


> I haven't pulled a camper yet--I did pull our boat for a short distance, but the 5th wheel would be a new experience for me--don't know if I have the guts--I know I don't have the guts to pull both the 5th wheel and the boat like my DH does. I have great respect for all you gals out there who do it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you can pull a boat then you can pull a 5'er!









MaeJae


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

My wife has never tried although she has *OFFERED* (a better word may be threatened) to back it into the storage site on occasion after getting fed up with my weak attempts at times.

Mark


----------



## Herkdoctor (Dec 27, 2006)

I am hoping that DW picks it up quickly so that I will be able to enjoy some of this GREAT COUNTRY'S beauty while we are traveling.

Scott


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

My wife wants no part of it. I've told her she should at least know the basics of hooking it up and towing it incase something happens to me. Her response is "I'll leave it where it is". Of coarse after seeing her back up the boat trailer maybe its not such a bad thing









John


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

DH is s-l-o-w-l-y coming around to thinking maybe he should let me try it. At Thanksgiving, after we filled the water tank, I just took the wheel, leaving him no chance but to be the passenger. I just drove through the CG and backed into our site, but it was a start.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I finally drove ours home after our last camping trip. Even though it was only about 8 miles and all surface streets, it still felt like an accomplishment. My dh coached me the whole way, explaining the how's and why's, especially on turns. The best feeling was that "I got it" fairly easily...not sure if I'm ready to head out on my own as of yet, but I do know that I could handle it if I had to. I even backed it into the driveway (with a little help)









I can't wait until the day where I hitch up the Outback, get on the road with my son, and tell my husband to meet us there when he can


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

So are you telling me its safe to let the DW drive the truck with the trailer ?









(I had her permission to post this. )

Actually we discussed this before and we never got around to swapping seats. I put it on the mod list for the next trip.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I think I'll bring this subject up on the trip from Oregon to Zion next summer. Seems like a great place for her to learn how to tow.


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

I can't get her to drive me to dinner much less pulling the TT. She likes to get pretty close to other cars at red lights and likes to use the breaks more for stopping than slowing to a stop if that makes any sense







.....so I'm happy to drive


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

johnp2000 said:


> My wife wants no part of it. I've told her she should at least know the basics of hooking it up and towing it incase something happens to me. Her response is "I'll leave it where it is".
> 
> John


Ditto Here

willie


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I think I'll bring this subject up on the trip from Oregon to Zion next summer. Seems like a great place for her to learn how to tow.


Have Melinda talk to Ellen at the Spring PNW Rally. Ellen got lots of experience on our "Land Cruise" (about 25% of the driving). Given my "advanced age" she wanted to make sure she could tow in the event something happened to me









Better yet, maybe Ellen can ride shotgun for her on the way home, and you can ride with me.

Ed


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

I basically made my wife pull the Roo a few times near our house after we got it. Then in June, I had wrist surgery 4 days before we left for Gulf Shores. She drove us there, but did not like the interstate. So she is comfortable handling it. I still do most of the driving and all the backing though.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

it's illegal in the OUTBACK wife/spouse laws. There is a section that husbands are not allowed to teach wives how to tow, it must be done by an already accomplished female driver....like Darlene! The section is right after the section that husbands are not allowed to get impatient, cranky, irritable, and act like poo poo heads towards wives when backing in or leveling or filling or emptying or WHATEVER does not go off without a hitch.

Rick let/made me drive from Washtucna to Colfax last year with our old 24 ft. I was wanting to learn. Once I was behind the wheel and going I soon realized that all the "please teach me tow" sentence that I begged was actually not so fun afterall. Too late, I was in it and he wouldn't let me out of it. I was scared to death and I was sure I saw him sneer. Then it started pouring down rain, I had visions of hydroplaning. Once to got to Colfax, the outskirts, I was outta the drivers seat and haven't tried since. I want to try again though but perhaps with my brother as the instructor and start on a straight stretch. Or someone elses Outback Spouse cuz they don't get cranky with other mens wives! Oh, and Rick says when I was towing it WASN/T my imagination that the oncoming cars were moving over towards the shoulder.....


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

LarryTheOutback said:


> I think I'll bring this subject up on the trip from Oregon to Zion next summer. Seems like a great place for her to learn how to tow.


Have Melinda talk to Ellen at the Spring PNW Rally. Ellen got lots of experience on our "Land Cruise" (about 25% of the driving). Given my "advanced age" she wanted to make sure she could tow in the event something happed to me









Better yet, maybe Ellen can ride shotgun for her on the way home, and you can ride with me.

Ed
[/quote]

Great advise....how do we get all the kids in with the wives on that trip home.










Seriously, I will have Melinda talk with Ellen. Just takes a little helpful advise from another women and maybe Melinda will do it.


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover said:


> I was outta the drivers seat and haven't tried since. I want to try again though but perhaps with my brother as the instructor and start on a straight stretch. Or someone elses Outback Spouse cuz they don't get cranky with other mens wives! Oh, and Rick says when I was towing it WASN/T my imagination that the oncoming cars were moving over towards the shoulder.....


As another lady OBer, I say GET BACK IN THE DRIVER'S SEAT Doxie!







A good place to start is in a big empty parking lot so you can get more comfortable with how the rig handles and practice wide turns and backing the trailer. Then move up to a lightly travelled road, and progress from there as you feel comfortable. You can do it!


----------



## sew4fun5er (Aug 28, 2006)

I had never really thought about doing the driving with the 5er. Then my husband died in 2004. I decided I liked the RVing lifestyle, so would have to learn. My cousin and his wife took me under their wing and taught me how to drive. We used a church parking lot to practice backing (I flunked). I did quite well going forward and turning. Brother shared the secret to backing the truck and connecting with the pin.

My first trip was to Hatteras Village. My cousin and his wife followed me down to make sure I got there OK. This was to keep my sons from total panic. After 3 days, they left me on my own. Since then I have been to the Keys and pulled all over NC and VA. Joined Loners On Wheels and camped with them quite a bit. Have become very comfortable pulling my Outback 5er and am looking forward to many more miles.

Yes, you can do it. Just make up your mind and go for it.

Lola


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

sew4fun5er said:


> I had never really thought about doing the driving with the 5er. Then my husband died in 2004. I decided I liked the RVing lifestyle, so would have to learn. My cousin and his wife took me under their wing and taught me how to drive. We used a church parking lot to practice backing (I flunked). I did quite well going forward and turning. Brother shared the secret to backing the truck and connecting with the pin.
> 
> My first trip was to Hatteras Village. My cousin and his wife followed me down to make sure I got there OK. This was to keep my sons from total panic. After 3 days, they left me on my own. Since then I have been to the Keys and pulled all over NC and VA. Joined Loners On Wheels and camped with them quite a bit. Have become very comfortable pulling my Outback 5er and am looking forward to many more miles.
> 
> ...


----------



## wade2006 (Jan 12, 2007)

Everyone should know how to pull, back, and set up the trailer. You never know what might happen. I've been pulling and backing trailers for year. Keep trying girls it gets easier!!!!!! The fewer coaches you have when backing the better it is. A couple of guides for the front and back and as for all the rest of the coaches I guess it will be a







!

Good luck,
Ronda


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

sew4fun5er said:


> I had never really thought about doing the driving with the 5er. Then my husband died in 2004. I decided I liked the RVing lifestyle, so would have to learn. My cousin and his wife took me under their wing and taught me how to drive. We used a church parking lot to practice backing (I flunked). I did quite well going forward and turning. Brother shared the secret to backing the truck and connecting with the pin.
> 
> My first trip was to Hatteras Village. My cousin and his wife followed me down to make sure I got there OK. This was to keep my sons from total panic. After 3 days, they left me on my own. Since then I have been to the Keys and pulled all over NC and VA. Joined Loners On Wheels and camped with them quite a bit. Have become very comfortable pulling my Outback 5er and am looking forward to many more miles.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about your husband, Lola!







Like you, I don't have a spouse. I am divorced x2, and they are both deceased. However, I had experience driving TTs when I was married the first time, so I was ahead of the game. I let my youngest son help with set-up/break-down. He knows his job and he does it fine. We make a good team!!








You're right......you can do it!!








Darlene


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

sgalady said:


> Sorry to hear about your husband, Lola!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think that is awesome....sure wish my DW would try it, but its not worth the hassle/trouble to keep trying to talk her into it.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Sorry to hear about your husband, Lola!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think that is awesome....sure wish my DW would try it, but its not worth the hassle/trouble to keep trying to talk her into it.
[/quote]

Jim,
Don't talk to her about it. Hook the OB up, give her the keys and get in the passenger seat!!















Darlene


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

sgalady said:


> Sorry to hear about your husband, Lola!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think that is awesome....sure wish my DW would try it, but its not worth the hassle/trouble to keep trying to talk her into it.
[/quote]

Jim,
Don't talk to her about it. Hook the OB up, give her the keys and get in the passenger seat!!















Darlene








[/quote]
Darlene, that is what Rick did to me.............I have never been so scared! me and my big mouth wanting to learn to tow. I won't ever try again with him in the passenger seat, that's for sure! I need lots of practice, I have a hard time not being able to look thru rear window and see what's behind me, and have a hard time judging the distance between the trailer and traffic next to me.....or the cliff on the other side....


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

A suggestion I give to anyone wanting to learn to pull a trailer....First learn to feel comfortable driving while using the mirrors on the doors. Cover the rear view mirror and learn to use the side mirrors. After that, when trying to pull a trailer, you will concentrate more on the trailer.

John


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> A suggestion I give to anyone wanting to learn to pull a trailer....First learn to feel comfortable driving while using the mirrors on the doors. Cover the rear view mirror and learn to use the side mirrors. After that, when trying to pull a trailer, you will concentrate more on the trailer.


That sounds like good advice.









Mark


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

My DW pulls the TT fine, using the TV of course!









She does has not backed it up and prefers to avoid high traffic areas. She also prefers that I keep my frequent advice to myself while she's driving....


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

. She also prefers that I keep my frequent advice to myself while she's driving....








[/quote]
my husband wrote the book on "frequent advice from the co-pilot seat". It doesn't help he's law enforcement.


----------



## wade2006 (Jan 12, 2007)

We brought our new Outback home on Saturday. Since I've pulled trailers before I drove. My DH didn't let me get out of the gate of the dealers before he was giving his advise. I finally had to tell him I could pull over and let him drive! It has been quite a while since I've pulled a trailer so the first hour was stressful and of course it was windy.







But after that is was better and I did ok. Backing wasn't too bad either. We haven't got the mirrors for our Tahoe yet so it was a little stressful, but the DH did a great job keeping me from running over anything.









Ronda


----------



## outbackj (Oct 31, 2006)

I think every woman should know how to hook up, back up, pull, and everything else that goes along with camping. You never can tell when us men will have a self induced head ache or things of that nature. Don't get me wrong ladies, the men will always want to do it but if need be.

JM


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Herkdoctor said:


> I am hoping that DW picks it up quickly so that I will be able to enjoy some of this GREAT COUNTRY'S beauty while we are traveling.
> 
> Scott


Scott, you hit it exactly. SHE gets to be the tourist. Me, I see the white lines and a few feet beyond. I do wish she would share the driving. She only rarely drives the truck bobtail - on the interstate only. Just enough to give me a short break now and then.

Sluggo


----------



## SanToddCali (May 31, 2007)

On our trip to Disneyland in April I was begging DH to let me drive since the kids were making me crazy. He (or she) who drives does not have to deal with the children. It's his dads RV (we're outback wannabees) and he was nervous with the high winds. If we get the TT I'm making my pitch that I need to learn too. 
For that matter, I've never driven our boat either, except for short distances from the ramp to the parking place. LOL


----------



## jlukens (Oct 3, 2006)

My DW wanted to learn and has towed the 23RS -- now she needs to practice backing into sites.

We dry camp mostly, so we like the more challenging wooded sites...


----------



## Lessifam (May 22, 2007)

Great topic!

I am one DW who taught my DH how to tow! I grew up camping and he is a city slicker, but now he's a pro and I am happy (most of the time) to sit in the passenger seat. BUT - I have to say this. I would NEVER tow without my beloved Equilizer/Prodigy combo.

I do not like to tow longer than 28 feet on a tongue. Anything longer and I'm looking for a fifth wheel or gooseneck. I tow a 5 horse gooseneck trailer which is REALLY long and the ONLY reason I tow that is because it is a really stable gooseneck and I haul that with a beefy Diesel truck.

I always go lighter than my tow vehicle will allow. What the manufacturers tell you is pure bunk and you don't want to be fretting the entire way, worried about your transmission and tow vehicle.

So... GO FOR IT! Make room for your turns and be prepared to bat your eyes and offer a beer to any nice guys out there who will back your trailer in for you. I am still really BAD at maneuvering into the camp sites.







Now that my DH is such a pro, he just whips it in the CS which is so very nice!

Good luck!


----------



## livinthedream (May 15, 2007)

All of the ladies out there who are pros at towing & backing up their trailers are an inpiration to me! I've towed our old trailer home a grand total of one time and was fairly nervous but did okay. I didn't back in at home. DH is an excellent driver, but not a good teacher.

However, I'm a very independent person and I hate the fact that, now that we've been trailer camping for 7+ years, I'm dependent on DH to be able to enjoy camping. In late July, DH is going with a group of guys to a motorcycle rally. I really want to camp that weekend, so my choices are to get him to pull it to the campground the day before he leaves and tow it home after he returns. OR -- get myself proficient at towing it AND get him comfortable enough that he'll let me loose with the OB while he's gone. Also, he's quite a bit older than I, so the reality is that there may come a time when I'll have to be the one who pulls the trailer.....

Thanks again for such an inspirational thread.


----------



## NAturedog2 (Jan 29, 2007)

On our first trip out after we got out of the bad weather the wife told me she wanted to try it since it was day and clear weather and not much traffic. She did well, she asks me if she is going to hit anything everythime she pulls over or goes to a gas station but it's had to see everything at most gas stations. She ended driving for a couple hours on the way home so I could nap and thus we could travel longer with out stopping a very big plus... she hasn't attempted backing it up but someday I'm sure wshe will..

Russ


----------



## bradnbecca (Feb 12, 2007)

I am proud to say that my DW not only can pull the OB, but she can hook it up to the TV, park it, and set it up. Last month while I was providing an escort for the MS 150 bicycle race, she pulled our OB to the overnight stop, set it up and had dinner waiting for me when I got there. Talk about service!!!

We talked about it, and it just seems like a good idea for either of us to be able to do any of the jobs associated with using the OB, since you never know what could happen to either of us.

Also, DW wants to take a weekend trip to the beach with "the girls" while I am working one weekend. I am fully confident in her ability to pull, park and set up the OB without me.

Of course, I do it better . . . . . . .


----------



## snew (Apr 17, 2007)

I learned to tow when DH had wrist surgery last summer. Now it seems I tow some every time we travel. I don't back the trailer YET, but should learn. I kid with DH (who is a good driver) that I actually tow better than he does









Mrs. Big A


----------



## Herkdoctor (Dec 27, 2006)

When we first brough our "baby" home I said to myself that there was no way that I would/could ever learn to tow that thing but, now I actually want to learn (on the open road of course). So far I've been given the tasks of spotter and water/power hooker upper. I'm sure that I will be promoted soon though....my DH is not looking forward to the long trip to Zion and I'm sure that he will want to share driving with me


----------



## Swany (Mar 2, 2006)

ROO-ING said:


> I am curious how many of the ladies can pull the outback? I am trying to get the courage up to tow it. I usually have the DH tow and I handle the kids and the dog but in an emergency it would be good to know how to do it. Any suggestions on best place to practice?
> 
> Donna


I don't think my wife is anywhere strong enough.....


----------



## Chasgirl (Aug 15, 2006)

Way to go Alto5! I am impressed. Down a hill? In snow. Yikes!

It's amazing what we can accomplish when we set our minds to it. You go girl!

Jana


----------



## LostVTer (Oct 19, 2006)

Tow vehicle is mine.....I'm more familiar with towing. DH recently put a gash in the side of trailer not paying attention......glad I don't have my outback yet. This is the practice trailer.







He's not allowed to drive very often.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

alto5 said:


> On the maiden voyage Memorial Day weekend, I drove the whole way there -2 hours- and backed the trailer into our spot (okay, it was a wide open field on private property, but it counts, right?)


*YOU BET IT COUNTS!!!!*


----------

